# Information about Malaysian Earth Tiger!!! Need Your Help!



## Pattarawut (Jan 13, 2004)

OK! Can someone in here tell me that Malaysian Earth Tiger is terestial or arboreal? I'm not sure I found some people said that it is arboreal species but I saw it burrow at petstore. And Which species called Malaysian Earth Tiger between C. thorelli and C.paganus?? 
About the deal, petstore sell this species at 1" about 35.5 $. Do you think It's a great deal??

Next I just got OBT for my T legion. I think it is teresstial not burrowing species, Right??? or I'm wrong. 
Please invite me about this post.
THank You 

PS Sorry! My english very bad.


----------



## the new guy (Jan 13, 2004)

this is the info i got off of www.e-spiderworld.com:

Cyriopagopus thorelli/schioedtei, Malaysian Earth Tiger. Found in the rainforests of Malaysia, Thailand, and the Philippines. Terrestrial, but will burrow to some extent and grows 6" to 8" .The Malaysian Earth Tiger Tarantula is a very rare and beautiful Asian tarantula. They grow to a fairly large size, and are a gem to any serious hobbyist! Like many other tarantulas from Asia it is a fast and aggressive species. The carapace is a light golden green with chevrons on the brownish abdomen with long orange hairs. The legs are bluish with the same long orange hairs. Males are a drab olive brown overall.

that looks like an average price compared to what i've found on the internet dealers.


----------



## Phillip (Jan 13, 2004)

While I've heard of them being arborial in the wild none of mine ever chose to go that way. All I have had have stayed at the bottom of a slanted piece of cork bark not burrowing so to speak but staying on the ground.

Phil


----------



## phormingochilus (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pattarawut _
> *OK! Can someone in here tell me that Malaysian Earth Tiger is terestial or arboreal? I'm not sure I found some people said that it is arboreal species but I saw it burrow at petstore. And Which species called Malaysian Earth Tiger between C. thorelli and C.paganus??
> About the deal, petstore sell this species at 1" about 35.5 $. Do you think It's a great deal??
> 
> ...


Read this tread:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?s=&threadid=19198&highlight=cyriopagopus

Best regards
Søren


----------



## phormingochilus (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the new guy _
> *Cyriopagopus thorelli/schioedtei, Malaysian Earth Tiger. Found in the rainforests of Malaysia, Thailand, and the Philippines. Terrestrial, but will burrow to some extent and grows 6" to 8" .*


This info is wrong.

The SPECIES C. schioedtei which is the only Cyriopagopus species commonly available in the pet trade origins from the Malaysian Peninsula. 

The GENUS Cyriopagopus has a spread range from Myanmar to the Philippines.

Most Cyriopagopus species are mainly arboreal in nature but will burrow in captivity if left without arboreal hide-aways like hollow branches and the like.

Best regards
Søren


----------



## Aviculariinae (Jan 13, 2004)

Can someone not clear up whether the spider is going to be C. schioedtei or C.thorelli,Or is there even a holotype to work with.
Cheers
Brendan


----------



## phormingochilus (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aviculariinae _
> *Can someone not clear up whether the spider is going to be C. schioedtei or C.thorelli,Or is there even a holotype to work with.
> Cheers
> Brendan *


According to the original description C. thorelli is supposed to be black all over with long erect crimson hairs. C. schioedtei is supposed to be reddishbrown. Volker von Wirth has compared many pet trade specimens of "C. thorelli" and compared them with drawings of the paratype of C. schioedtei. And found them identical in the main characters.

I suspect that the black Cyriopagopus species displayed in Rick West's site could be the real C. thorelli sensu Simon 1901. Whether it is merely a color variety of C. schioedtei - time will tell. But. This black species differs from that of the usual C. schioedtei in coloration, in the spine arrangement prolaterally on maxilla, and in regards of the ocular arrangement being a little more than 2.5 as wide as long.
Colour is useless, Spine arrangement on maxilla are usually pretty stable but can vary due to size differences, and the ocular arrangement is very variable ...

The largest C. schioedtei I examined were 18 cm in legspan measured diagonally and the exuvia of this black species kindly provided by Rick West measures 21 cm ... thus the differences _could_ be due to size though I find it unlikely. I would very much like to check with one or more 21 cm legspan C. schioedtei just for comparison if anyone can supply any exuvia(e) from such a monster. But as it is now the different spine arrangement on maxilla makes me believe that this is indeed another species than C. schioedtei. A comparison with the type of C. thorelli will hopefully show if its identical with this species or not.

The commonly sold Cyriopagopus species in the pet trade is C. schioedtei though it's just as often sold erroneously as C. thorelli. I have seen a few examples of hpbbyists having the black Cyriopagopus species, but I doubt very much that the offspring being sold in these days as C.  thorelli are anything but C. schioedtei - again - time will tell.

Only the male of this species has been described. But according to certain authors a female is also known from the collections. 

Best regards
SÃ¸ren


----------



## Kali (Jan 13, 2004)

i'm not an expert, but my "malaysian earth tiger" turned out to be a H.longipendum.  so did my thai tiger.  they are both interested in burrows, and both prefer the burrow to be provided.  sometimes my male provides his own.

Kristin


----------



## vulpina (Jan 13, 2004)

I purchased my C. thorelli from Kelly Swift and is more brownish with black markings, overall greenish tint to the spider.  It has dug a decent sized burrow and remains underground most of the time.  Although Rick West told me they are opportunistic and will live in the cavities of trees.



Andy


----------



## Pattarawut (Jan 13, 2004)

Thak You phormingochilus
But can you post picture for me? I mean the one that you have. I want compare it with petstore.
Thanks again.


----------



## phormingochilus (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pattarawut _
> *Thak You phormingochilus
> But can you post picture for me? I mean the one that you have. I want compare it with petstore.
> Thanks again. *


All the pictures in this thread are C. schioedtei:

http://arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20009&highlight=fantastic+creature

Best regards
SÃ¸ren


----------

